# Pepper Mill/Salt Shaker Combos



## kyaggie (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello all,

Here are two pepper mill/salt shaker combos with the hardware from chefwarekits.com (Pepper Grinder Salt Shaker Combo Mechanism (Woodturning)). These two are the first I've done with this hardware and I'm really impressed with the result. They are 6 inches tall and the grinding mechanism is ceramic. It does a really nice job grinding peppercorns and having a salt shaker reservoir in the top is a nice feature. It only takes two forstner bits (1-1/2" and 1-1/16") and if you make other full sized mills you probably already have them. Also since the through hole is 1-1/16", it's a easy to fill with both peppercorns and salt. I really like this setup a lot better than the mini-mills with the crank handle from PSI or Craft... turning the mechanism with a chunk of wood to grind the peppercorns feels so much more sturdy than with the crank handle plus the overall size is taller giving you more flexibility with your design. So if you haven't tried one of these yet you might want to add it to your repertoire.

The mill on the left is ambrosia maple and the mill on the right is myrtle. I'm not as pleased with the final shape of the myrtle mill because the angle from the top to the base is a little different. The next time I do a design that flows from the top to the base I will drill the 1-1/2" recess holes on each end and the 1-1/16" through hole on a 6-1/8" long 3"x3" block, turn to the final shape and then use a parting tool to part off the 2" top. Then I'll drill the last 1-1/2" recess hole on the base. The problem this time is that I had already drilled and cut the block before I decided on the design... oh well, it's not a total disaster! The finish on both is walnut oil followed by Wood Doctor's Pens Plus followed by Wood Doctor's Microcrystalline Wax.

Mike


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 27, 2013)

beauties the both of them.  You might not like the shape of the Myrtle.....personally, I think it is sharp looking and different from most I have seen.

Nice work.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nicely done.  I'm a big fan of Doctor's Woodshop finishes.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well made. I like the one on the right better
PSI sell the same kit for half the prise.:wink:
Salt Shaker & Peppermill Combo Kit in Chrome at Penn State Industries


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 29, 2013)

They both look fantastic, great wood selection and great shapes. Well done!


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, the second time was the charm! Turning the entire mill and then parting the top off did the trick for a design that flows from the top to the bottom. This one is made with some really nice "tiger striped" claro walnut.


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice mills! Did you use green wood? I ordered some blanks from craft supply and received a paper with it on "storing and turning unseasoned wood". I would think that I could go ahead and use them and a little warpage wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 1, 2013)

It's a beauty! Great shape and the tiger stripes really pop with your great finish. Great job!


----------

